# Finally, something to watch on TV…N scale layout in a TV



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Here’s a little project I started for a future train show exhibit. I managed to get the TV for free, and modified (ie remove some of the rear) it to accommodate the layout. The layout can be removed quite easily, as it just sits in the TV. 









And this photo below shows the cut off section…


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Pretty slick! What's next, coffee tables?
Can't wait to see it finished, with background and buildings....neato!
Um, I may have jumped the gun but, are you finished?
May want to do the backdrop with buildings and mountains...a stream...if your good at paint backdrops...either way, it is a cool idea on repurposing obsolete items!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe capturing it with a videocamera and broadcasting it on a flashlight beam to a big screen TV. At any rate it's pretty slick, layout inside a TV shell, like a little puppet theater.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The idea behind this was to take to my local train show in Nanaimo, BC. It’s a “concept” in that it shows that very little room is required to have a model train. And while I’ve see trains in coffee tables, briefcases, and a guitar case, this might be the first train in a TV. This oval could support a turnout and siding, but I wanted to spend the least amount of money on this project.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

So much more entertaining the pabulum on the box!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Does the remote turn it on/off? Volume increase speed? That’d be over the top cool.
Even without thats a great take on the old coffee table idea.


----------



## Mannix (10 mo ago)

Well done. Congrats.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Here’s a photo of the layout taken out of the TV. The layout is sitting beside the TV.







This was done so if a different idea presented itself, I could easily change out. I might do a Christmas display, or try a HO gauge narrow gauge layout…cheers

Oil Valleys ideas are spot on. I had thought about the TV remote as well, but that’s above my pay grade (in converting the technology).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Do an ‘O‘ gauge scene next…..you’ll have to use a 65” tv frame though….


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Next garbage day look for the big old console style units....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Garbage day? Don’t you guys recycle electronics yet? We do…..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They find electronics in your trash here and the trash pickup will leave them on the curb.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

You have to take your electronics to the dump yourself to have them recycled here.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

At least you are recycling electronics….to not do so would eventually be as dangerous to the environment as any gas burning vehicles are….


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Andreash said:


> Here’s a little project I started for a future train show exhibit. I managed to get the TV for free, and modified (ie remove some of the rear) it to accommodate the layout. The layout can be removed quite easily, as it just sits in the TV.
> 
> View attachment 580553
> 
> ...





SF Gal said:


> Pretty slick! What's next, coffee tables?
> Can't wait to see it finished, with background and buildings....neato!
> Um, I may have jumped the gun but, are you finished?
> May want to do the backdrop with buildings and mountains...a stream...if your good at paint backdrops...either way, it is a cool idea on repurposing obsolete items!


1. For OP : 😎😎😎😎😎😎Ok - I get an email tonight about posts to the forum - I'm still laughing - Now that is a cool Idea -
2. For SF Girl - I have seen a few coffee tables with N Scale and the end table had the Z Scale - I built a few really cool layouts for clients - The TV takes the cake 😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I like it, but would have left the front glass or replaced it with window glass to complete the illusion, I immediately thought of a complete Z or T scale layout in there.


----------

